# The South Louisiana Crew has arrived....



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

Take your wife and children to the basement, then watch your 6. Heads will roll.......:gn









Details to follow in the coming days..........


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

jmcrawf1 said:


> Details to follow in the coming days..........


Getting ahead of yourselves?

No wife (yet)
No Children (that I know of)
No Basement

10-4 good buddy. Will be anxiously anticipating seeing the devastation.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

how about a catchy acronym, like the S.H.I.T herf...

like, South Louisiana Underground Travelers, or S.L.U.T.:r


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

boonedoggle said:


> like, South Louisiana Underground Travelers, or S.L.U.T.:r


or South Louisiana Overt Bombers... S.L.O.B. You might be on to something Jimmeh!


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Twill413 said:


> or South Louisiana Overt Bomers... S.L.O.B. You might be on to something Jimmeh!


:r That sounds killer! :tu


----------



## Silound (May 22, 2007)

Jingle bells, fiery hells, LA tossed a-bomb! Oh what fun, is it watch, the scattering dads and mo-ooms, hey! Jingle bells, crater smells, of post-bomb cee-gar smoke! Oh what fun it is toke, in a friendly post-bomb smo-ooke!



Hah! Alcohol CAN make a decent poet!


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

jmcrawf1 said:


> Take your wife and children to the basement, then watch your 6. Heads will roll.......:gn
> 
> Details to follow in the coming days..........


You don't scare us....:tg


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

Shoot me a PM jmcrawf, lets see whats going on here


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

Silound said:


> Jingle bells, fiery hells, LA tossed a-bomb! Oh what fun, is it watch, the scattering dads and mo-ooms, hey! Jingle bells, crater smells, of post-bomb cee-gar smoke! Oh what fun it is toke, in a friendly post-bomb smo-ooke!
> 
> Hah! Alcohol CAN make a decent poet!


:r:alJimmy, you see what we have to herf with in December??


----------



## The Korean (Feb 23, 2007)

boonedoggle said:


> how about a catchy acronym, like the S.H.I.T herf...
> 
> like, South Louisiana Underground Travelers, or S.L.U.T.:r





Twill413 said:


> or South Louisiana Overt Bombers... S.L.O.B. You might be on to something Jimmeh!


Either one is good for me, I can be the "Slant Eyed S.L.U.T or the Slant Eyed S.L.O.B" :r


----------



## Silound (May 22, 2007)

The Korean said:


> Either one is good for me, I can be the "Slant Eyed S.L.U.T or the Slant Eyed S.L.O.B" :r


Thanks, now I have coffee all over my desk and monitors. :tu


----------



## ragin' cajun (Mar 12, 2007)

Twill413 said:


> or South Louisiana Overt Bombers... S.L.O.B. You might be on to something Jimmeh!





The Korean said:


> Either one is good for me, I can be the "Slant Eyed S.L.U.T or the Slant Eyed S.L.O.B" :r


I don't know you two but me and my white shrimp boats will fit right in. Hey I got a pirouge and an ole bird dog can I bring that?

LSU LSU LSU LSU LSU LSU LSU LSU LSU LSU LSU


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Can't wait to see the devastation.
:tu


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

Pilot to bombadier, Pilot to bombadier. 
Nearing targets. 
Bombay doors open....


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Hummmmmmmmo


----------



## Silound (May 22, 2007)

macjoe53 said:


> Pilot to bombadier, Pilot to bombadier.
> Nearing targets.
> Bombay doors open....


And that just reminded me of the old bathroom jokes


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Marlboro Cigars said:


> Can't wait to see the devastation.
> :tu


you'll need toget a lot closer to see the lady fingers go off............................:r


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

snkbyt said:


> you'll need toget a lot closer to see the lady fingers go off............................:r


more like a wet fart :ss


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

jmcrawf1 said:


> Take your wife and children to the basement, then watch your 6. Heads will roll.......:gn
> 
> Details to follow in the coming days..........





Perry72 said:


> You don't scare us....:tg


Hot DAMN!!!!!!! Looks like some Deep South action here!!!!!

Looks like a LA vs. GA skirmish!!!!!!

o o o o o

Ron


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

Nah I might start slinging some mud at the S. Florida boys to get some attention. Maybe a big nice package with some Anti-NYGiants posters and bumperstickers


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Mbraud4 said:


> Nah I might start slinging some mud at the S. Florida boys to get some attention. Maybe a big nice package with some Anti-NYGiants posters and bumperstickers


bring it................if ya dare


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

Its already been brought before. Ask Ron and Andrew...oh wait, andrew was so devestated he had to hop states to flee the horror! Bahahaha  But its all good for a Round 2!


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Mbraud4 said:


> Nah I might start slinging some mud at the S. Florida boys to get some attention. Maybe a big nice package with some Anti-NYGiants posters and bumperstickers


Be careful with talk like that Mike!!!!!

I have your addy, Know what you like, AND I know what you are looking for!!!!

Ron


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Mbraud4 said:


> Its already been brought before. Ask Ron and Andrew...oh wait, andrew was so devestated he had to hop states to flee the horror! Bahahaha  But its all good for a Round 2!


Ron...........I've got your back :ss


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

Hah, have to have your henchmen cover you eh Ron? I dont see that as a problem tho, got a couple pkgs to get out, and then its onto a couple small fries


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Did he just......Mike, you didn't just.......Damn!!!!!!! I haven't even finished off the other 2 states yet!!!!!


Ron

Note to self: Rearrange the after war hit list!!!!!


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> Did he just......Mike, you didn't just.......Damn!!!!!!! I haven't even finished off the other 2 states yet!!!!!
> 
> Ron
> 
> Note to self: Rearrange the after war hit list!!!!!


I love gumbo.....................lets do it :tu


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

snkbyt said:


> I love gumbo.....................lets do it :tu


Sounds good, and just for fun...

Ron's Gilligan Dance:


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Oh HELL No you didn't!!!!!!!!! Now I'm going to accellerate the damage to the other states!!!!!


In Due Time Mike....In Due Time...................


Ron


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

DO I need a hit list for these crawfish?? Texas is getting kinda boring!!


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

A bunch of cranky Gator fans with their 3 loss record...they gonna have to take their frustration out somewhere eh...why us LSU fans?


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Mbraud4 said:


> A bunch of cranky Gator fans with their 3 loss record...they gonna have to take their frustration out somewhere eh...why us LSU fans?


what.........you pick a fight and then call time out before the first punch


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

Mbraud4 said:


> A bunch of cranky Gator fans with their 3 loss record...they gonna have to take their frustration out somewhere eh...why us LSU fans?


Hey, I hope you guys get to go all the way to the title game!!

But yes, if I find an LSU fan in my sights I'll fire!!


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Oh hell!!!!!! Here we go again!!!!!!!


Ron


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

Ron1YY said:


> Oh hell!!!!!! Here we go again!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


We don't have too. but Alex is right they did start it!!


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> Oh hell!!!!!! Here we go again!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


maybe so, but this round has a snake involved


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

snkbyt said:


> maybe so, but this round has a snake involved


psshhhh.....How did I know this thread would attract Floridians


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

jmcrawf1 said:


> psshhhh.....How did I know this thread would attract Floridians


We are everywhere!!


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

Troop_lee said:


> We are everywhere!!


Yah bro, they have much more free time now that UF's season is over  bahaha


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

Mbraud4 said:


> Yah bro, they have much more free time now that UF's season is over  bahaha


maybe, but that doesn't mean that I'll stop watching the games!


----------



## Silound (May 22, 2007)

Well, I'm stupid! I forgot to get tracking numbers for some carnage. I guess you guys will have to hide and wait it out 


Say hello to my 5 little friends who should arrive soon!


----------



## The Korean (Feb 23, 2007)

Well, this is lame, but I had to go out of town this morning. I left a couple packages for the wife to drop off, but she informed me that she didn't have time.:hn When I get back, I'll just have to double the packages and send em out. Now I must go find two more targets..............


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=116147 o


----------

